# What things are Expensive out in Dubai but cheap in UK?



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am currently packing up ready to move out to Dubai, Years ago i lived in Qatar so I am not completely nieve however I have a container booked and wondered what sort of things are hugely expensive compared to me bringing them over as i have heaps of room in the container I am leaving all my furniture here as our place is to be rented out. However that does not deter my understanding of extorted prices outhere. Absolute all ideas and opinions will be greatly appreciated. I dont need thoughts for kids as all are grown up however am sure visits are in order. I also have one other question the Villas we have been looking at have private pools i wondered is this a waste of time meaning will it be like stepping into a boiling pot in the summer months?

Regards

Paula


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Items that are cheaper in the UK include most clothes, magazines, DVDs & CDs, books & certain imported foodstuffs.

Pools usually have a chiller for the summer months (& sometimes a heater for the winter ones), but can be expensive to run, so factor that in.

-


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Items that are cheaper in the UK include most clothes, magazines, DVDs & CDs, books & certain imported foodstuffs.
> 
> Pools usually have a chiller for the summer months (& sometimes a heater for the winter ones), but can be expensive to run, so factor that in.
> 
> -


Hi thankyou for that all utilities are paid through the company as is the villa, it is more on the terms of furnishings etc.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anything alcoholic....


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Anything alcoholic....


lol is it expensive outhere i remember in Qatar we had to drive into the desert to the syndicate to buy our monthly supplies but was really cheap? also is it 4 bottles allowed per person still through customs?

Thankyou 
Paula


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The allowance coming into Dubai is four litres (not bottles) per adult aged 21 or over.

-


----------



## NeilM (Sep 10, 2009)

Grocery shopping is expensive in Dubai when compared to UK (my weekly shopping averages at least double the cost in the UK for same items). Clothes are expensive (e.g. Next in Dubai are about 1.5 times the UK price). Basically most things are expensive here when compared to UK with the exceptions of : Cars, Petrol, Cigarettes, Diamonds, Gold & Platinum Jewellery.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

NeilM said:


> : Cars, Petrol, Cigarettes, Diamonds, Gold & Platinum Jewellery.


So you're basically saying you have a huge car, smoke like a chimney and have a high maintenance partner!  

Been there, done that!


----------



## NeilM (Sep 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> So you're basically saying you have a huge car, smoke like a chimney and have a high maintenance partner!
> 
> Been there, done that!


sounds about right !


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

Dubai is ranked the 20th most expensive city in the world. London slipped from most expensive down to 27th (with the weaker pound).


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

As has already been mentioned:

CD's, DVD's, Blu-Ray's, PC games, PS3 games and accessories etc.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Contrary to what some have said, I do not think that food is generally more expensive here, it simply depends on what yo are buying. Many expats fall into the trap of buying exactly the same good and brands that they used in their home countries which will often be expensive as they have been imported.

There are many local and regional brands that are higfh quality and much of the fruit and veg in the stores is very reasonably priced, especially in season. 

If you shop smart, then your grocery bills really shouldn't be that high.

-


----------



## NeilM (Sep 10, 2009)

I should maybe go somewhere else other than Spinneys or Waitrose and try to "shop smart"....my grocery bills are definitely way more expensive than UK price - even buying locally produced goods where possible.


----------

